# Danielle's New Head Shots



## Monica Fermin (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's a picture of my latest session with my step daughter Danielle.  I would love to hear your thoughts...


----------



## camz (Nov 12, 2009)

I think I've seen you post of her before when I first started in the forum =).

I think she's very attractive. The tilt of her head shows a good feminine trait. Solid job overall.

Nit-pick is that leaf sticking out on her left shoulder area is somewhat distracting.

Personal preference I wish it was sharper. 


Happy shooting :thumbup:


----------



## Monica Fermin (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you!  Yes, my last post here was a while ago.  I've got a few more pics of this session if you're interested in checking them out!  I'd love to hear more C&C!  

Honestly, I didn't even notice the leaf sticking out behind her shoulder (but you're right.. it is distracting)...  this shot in particular was quite comical at the time.  I'm surprised she was able to keep a straight face.  I asked her to "Get in the tree" lol..  she refused for a minute but ended up trusting me and getting in the tree!  Turned out to be one of her favorite shots.


----------



## Monica Fermin (Nov 12, 2009)

So, I'm logging off but just in case, here are a few more pics of my session with Danielle.  

1.


2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


7.


8.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice composition, colors, skin tone. 





> Personal preference I wish it was sharper.


 if you are doing PP, boost the contrast and sharpness up on lips, eyes and jewelry. OR minor soft focus on everything EXCEPT eyes, lips and jewelry. 

*My personal preference* (and I'm not here to piss anyone off) is "catch lights". I love seeing them, to me it feels more of a portrait rather then got-lucky snap shot. Many folks won't use any lights outdoors. Personally, I use flash outdoor, even at lowest possible settings, I still use it #1 to fill in the shadows a drop and #2 to give me catch lights. Sure, I can photoshop them in, but it isn't the same for me.

Great job and keep it up


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 13, 2009)

IgsEMT said:


> *My personal preference* ... is "catch lights". I love seeing them, to me it feels more of a portrait rather then got-lucky snap shot. ... Personally, I use flash outdoor, even at lowest possible settings, I still use it #1 to fill in the shadows a drop and #2 to give me catch lights.



Ummm.....  that's EXACTLY what she did.

I agree catch lights are important, but not those made by a small, on-camera flash.  Open sky works well, causing larger catch lights with some shape.

-Pete


----------



## Herro (Nov 13, 2009)

i like 2 and 4. nice work.


----------



## joemc (Nov 13, 2009)

Loe the comp and the colors ... But the eyes are soft?

Cheers, Joe


----------



## skieur (Nov 13, 2009)

She has a beautiful face and eyes, but unfortunately choice of clothes and jewelry visually distract from her positive features. Serious pros pay close attention to chosing clothes and in some cases no jewelry for their models.

skieur


----------



## Shockey (Dec 3, 2009)

She is a beautiful girl, I want to like the photos but really since this is a professional gallery...the photos are soft the color don't pop. Some of the poses are interesting but the girl has the exact same look on her face in every picture. It is the photographers job to get some energy and personality out of the subject..that didn't happen here.
Keep shooting her and working on it. You won't find a prettier model to practice on.


----------

